# KnuKonceptz Karma RCA SS Series - First Experience



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Damn things! 

My first experience with these cables leaves a lot to be desired. I just replaced my head unit (a Pioneer double din) with a DEH-80PRS and I needed to run two more pairs of RCAs from the head unit. So I got two sets of the KnuKonceptz Karma 4ch SS, one for the HU and the other for something else. One of the channels cuts in and out with the slightest movement or vibration. Come on, this is supposed to be used in a harsh environment (a car) and it can't handle it. I got the cables because a member in this forum recommended them. For the price, the loss is not a big deal. What really pisses me off is that I have to take my truck apart AGAIN just because these cables are poorly built. Not as big of a deal but the rubber grip to hold the cable to plug them in or to pull them off comes off easily and if they fall off the front of the RCA tip you may never see them again. Thank goodness mine fell the other way and they remained with the cable long enough for me to put them back into their correct position again. They actually look pretty nice, but that doesn't do me any good if they fail. So after hours of work a have a tweeter that cuts in and out.

For whatever is worth, these are manufactured in China. 

OK, end of rant.


----------



## fiveoh (Mar 20, 2008)

I basically had the same experience. I bought a set of the 4 channel rca cables. I was running active at the time. My right tweeter started cutting in and out the same day the cables were installed. Drove me nuts trying to determine what the problem was. Sure enough, it was the Karma RCA's. You're right, they look very nice. But they are garbage.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

fcarpio said:


> Damn things!
> 
> OK, end of rant.


How long are the cables?


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

i have a 4 channel/6 meter and a 2 channel/6 meter in my girlfriends car and haven't had any problems. i used the nvx x series in my car this go around and they seem a bit nicer to me for about the same price, though. sorry to hear about your issues with 'em  the little rubber color things do bug me on the karma's though, they fall off as soon as you look at them


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> How long are the cables?


I think they are the 12 footers.

To add to my review, the things fell apart as I was pulling them out of my car.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

My 4 channel Krystal cables have been doing the same thing. Cutting in and out on one channel. Pulling out tonight and replacing with some Stinger 8000 series. We'll see...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I will never use them again.
Last 2 installs had to be redone.
They use some kind of clear coat on the RCA ends.The solder they use doesn't penetrate it and the connection is intermittent.I tried resoldering them myself with a HOT iron and the coating mixes with the solder so it makes a cold solder joint.
I had more then one were the end pulled off with very little force.
Ive had no problems with the Power wire or Distro's though.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

Cheaping out on RCA cables tends to cost more in the long run. The sad part is that while Knu cables look good to the eye, in reality they are poorly built and deceptively marketed.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I use KnuKonceptz for all my wires EXCEPT for RCA's because they're just cheaply made and I've hears this story before. Cables are crammed under carpet soaking up moisture, scorching heat and ice cold and have to be well built. I'm partial to JL Audio cables as they're exceptionally well built. Wire is wire but you gotta spend a little for some well built RCA's.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Yeah I use KnuKonceptz for all my wires EXCEPT for RCA's because they're just cheaply made and I've hears this story before. Cables are crammed under carpet soaking up moisture, scorching heat and ice cold and have to be well built. I'm partial to JL Audio cables as they're exceptionally well built. Wire is wire but you gotta spend a little for some well built RCA's.


I'm partial to SounDrive, obviously. Haha. 

The markup for the majority of companies selling "high end" RCA cables is ridiculous. Mainstream brands buy a $2 cable from china and stick a $30-40 price tag on it. Smaller brands build nice cables, but then jack up the price to $100 per channel. It's hard to compete against the big guys, but I think ours are very fairly priced for the performance and build quality.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I received a bad 4 channel from Knu also. I was pissed at first, because I had rip up my carpet to run it from the head unit to the trunk and put everything back. I will not buy and recommend any of their RCA's. Their power/ground wires are pretty good I think.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

SQLnovice said:


> I received a bad 4 channel from Knu also. I was pissed at first, because I had rip up my carpet to run it from the head unit to the trunk and put everything back. I will not buy and recommend any of their RCA's. Their power/ground wires are pretty good I think.


They have some of the best car audio branded wire on the market, although being oversized can be annoying at times. Flexible, nice jacket, tinned, and all at a reasonable price. I still prefer welding cable for the price to performance, though.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn guys I ordered these RCAs like 2 days before this thread popped up, I ordered them too short anyways though. Anyone need four 2-channel half meter pairs? Haha...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

actually..might could use them in dj coffins where they wont get yanked on and hot/cold..will let you know.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> actually..might could use them in dj coffins where they wont get yanked on and hot/cold..will let you know.


Yup let me know...


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

At least KnuCKonceptz has good service. They sent me replacements, but I am still returning both, the original set I ordered and the replacements.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Their customer service is very good and all their other products from wire to installation accessories are excellent and can't be beat for the price. It's just their RCA's that aren't that great.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

when you can't sell something as basic as interconnects without botching the QC, it really casts a pall over the entire product line, imho.

I've never bought Knu anything, but with just this one review and a tech affirming bad basic build technique along with others who experience the same failures, I am hard pressed to even try the supposedly great power wire and assorted goods.


I also read where they had cheap build quality on the distro blocks and fuse holders, I mean why are so many people supporting this company? Is the owner a long-time member that upon a negative review thread they must descend and provide boost?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm seeing this makes me think of an old build I did in a Fiat. Has a problem with noise and finally swapped out the Karma cables which fixed the issue. I am running a set of these right now but sense i purchase a few sets of Focal RCA's last night they will be pulled out anyway. 

Side note all other installs I have used the Karma or even the Bassik cables I haven't had an issue.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I never taught of using welding cables. I'll look into this option for future use. 



Tenacious said:


> They have some of the best car audio branded wire on the market, although being oversized can be annoying at times. Flexible, nice jacket, tinned, and all at a reasonable price. I still prefer welding cable for the price to performance, though.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Honestly the distro blocks, wire, 3.5 jacks, and banana plugs have been great. I do have some short krystal RCA's that I have in a draw that I need to try out but so far I haven't had any issues with their equipment.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> I never taught of using welding cables. I'll look into this option for future use.


Try here - Wire and Supply

And this - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-vs-wireandsupply-excelene-welding-cable.html


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

I always recommend Electron Beam welding cable - great stuff for a great price. Trystar is nice stuff if you want something custom printed on the jacket.

Power wire is pretty hard to mess up, so Knu is still reliable for that. I did get one of their battery terminals and it wasn't designed very well. I'll probably continue to use them for speaker wire unless I find a better source


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks a bunch for this. 


toylocost said:


> Try here - Wire and Supply
> 
> And this - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-vs-wireandsupply-excelene-welding-cable.html


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I use a small dist block from Knu, it seemed Ok or similar to others.

Good to know about the RCas because they look great, but I've read way too many issues with them.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Tenacious said:


> I always recommend Electron Beam welding cable - great stuff for a great price. Trystar is nice stuff if you want something custom printed on the jacket.
> 
> Power wire is pretty hard to mess up, so Knu is still reliable for that. I did get one of their battery terminals and it wasn't designed very well. I'll probably continue to use them for speaker wire unless I find a better source


The Monoprice stuff is really good and cheaper than knu, I think the 100ft roll is less than $40 shipped on Amazon.

100ft 12AWG Oxygen-Free Pure Bare Copper Speaker Wire Cable - Monoprice.com


----------

